# tauro test v2



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

http://projectad.me/store/tauro-test-beta-v2

anyone seen this yet?

no ingredient list or anything on there?they where selling them at bodypower for £45.00 which was allot better then the price online


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

no one then?

i was going to speak to jordan peters about it at bodypower but he was pretty busy


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

£70!!! OTC Crap, don't waste your money.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Like all test boosters it might be useful to throw in to pct to give a bit more help but as a standalone product I wouldn't expect much from it. Version 1 did nothing for me


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

It's on Beta Test at the moment and may not even be released. Don't know the profile but it's now 3 tabs instead of 6 per day.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

ashmo said:


> £70!!! OTC Crap, don't waste your money.


i wouldn't spend that on it no way but people must of been tho as there didn't seem much left

strange that there's no list of whats in it but can sell it for 70


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

OptimumPT said:


> It's on Beta Test at the moment and may not even be released. Don't know the profile but it's now 3 tabs instead of 6 per day.


yeah and they say its only needed as a 3 week cycle which suggests it would be pretty strong just never really buy into the boosters, took tauro test did nothing much except libido


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

It's not £70, it's £59.99


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

OptimumPT said:


> It's not £70, it's £59.99


:laugh:


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

the ingredient profile for taurotest v2 just got posted on my facebook ...ive googled a few of the ingredients listed and alot of them look like research chemicals with very little info comeing up on most of them ..so can anyone shed light on what any of the compounds in tauro test v2 actually do for you ?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

anyone ?


----------

